# A7n8x-e + 5.1 boxen = kein mic ?



## El_Hefe (21. April 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Und zwar belegt mein Boxensystem die anschlüsse der onboardsoundkarte und somit den mic anschluss.
Es gibt auf dem board zwar zwei weitere anschlüsse (einer für rear boxen und einer für bass/center) allerdings bekomme ich da keinen ordentlichen sound bzw. keinen.

Am line in hängen die rearboxen und die würden auch auf dem alternativen anschluss funktionieren allerdings bringt mir das fürs mikro herzlich wenig.
Der Subwoofer und der center hängen an besagtem mikroanschluss und sobald ich die an den bass/center anschluss (ka immo wie der heisst) hänge und nen Testsound laufen lassen wird der centertest auch auf dem subwoofer abgespielt.

Nun is meine Frage ob das normal is, da ich die Beschreibung des anschlusses für Bass/center in der Anleitung so deuten kann, dass entweder sub oder center dadrüber laufen.
Das widerum würde keinen sinn machen, da in der Anleitung desweiteren steht, dass diese beiden Anschlüsse für genau diesen Fall da sind.


----------



## sisela (11. Mai 2004)

Hört sich irgendwie komisch an, wieso willst du denn an deinen "Line in" Anschlüssen Boxen anschließen (also Line Out).

Das für den Subwoofer und Center das Signal gleichzeitg#ig kommt ist klar denn, die beiden werden ja nur durch eine Frequenzweiche voneinander getrennt, ansonsten wäre es ja nicht 5.1. 2Front, 2Rear, und 1Center+Subwoofer.

Ich habe zwar gehört, dass es den neuesten Soundkarten egal ist was an einem Ein/ oder Ausgang hängt (die bekommen das selber mit) aber bei deinem Modell weiss ich nicht genau.

Deinen ersten Ansatz fand ich richtiger, vielleicht hast du ja noch ein Treiberproblem!


----------

